# MMJ Cards and Kids



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok I am planning on getting my MMJ card and need to know how does this work if u have Kids around all the time, will the law come down on a person while growing ?
My grow is outside in my shed and the Kids Are Not allowed in there by them self and yes the Kids know I smoke and I don't hide from them nor do I run outside to smoke, I smoke in my living room and the kids r in there bedroom when smoking.
I Need to insure my wife on this that all Will Be fine..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 31, 2008)

MMJ card?  what is dat where u get that? sorry if I sound like kid lmao MMJ card what is that?


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> MMJ card?  what is dat where u get that? sorry if I sound like kid lmao MMJ card what is that?


Medical MariJuana card


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2008)

The County You live in will have restrictions *possibly* about where you grow in relation to schools and parks.  My county does not allow growing near either (outdoors anyway, indoors is okay, so if you are in my county it would be okay to have *indoor* plants near schools or parks).  I have never heard of restrictions as to kids being near your grow otherwise.  Medical Marijauna is Legal, it is Medicine for your condition.  I would ask what restrictions their may be in place locally when you apply for your card.  Good luck to you.  (I love having my card, went into a MJ despesery last month and bought my first Legal pot in my life, was Awesome!  And the man can not bother me if i carry pot on me with the card.)


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2008)

(I love having my card, went into a MJ despesery last month and bought my first Legal pot in my life, was Awesome! And the man can not bother me if i carry pot on me with the card.)[/quote]

So what did it cost you for how much? 

I am Not worried about where the grow is and the Kids NEVER goes into the shed where there at with out me but then again, zoom in and right out and Never see anything behind closed doors.. 
I also live out in the country and in calif. and No school or parks for atleast 1 1/4 miles..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> MMJ card? what is dat where u get that? sorry if I sound like kid lmao MMJ card what is that?


 
Depends what state ur in.
www.norml.org you can find ur info..


----------

